# Favorite version of Guile's theme?



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

So which of these is your favorite? You might want to listen to the examples below before voting. Yes, I know that there are several more versions in addition to these. However, these are just the versions you are most likely to have heard and any more options will certainly lead to an even quicker death for this thread.

CPS-1





SF2 for Sega





SF2 for Nintendo





CPS-2





Super SF2 for Sega





Super SF2 for Nintendo





Arranged





I like how YouTube seems to be normalizing volume now! I thought all these videos would be at different volumes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This version.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Whoa, I wasn't done making the poll, you premature ejaculator 

That's the CPS-2 version. Looks like the Guile's theme meme is going to ruin this poll...


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:teeth
CPS-2


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^lol

For the record, my favorite version is the arranged theme. It gets epic 28 seconds in. And I detest the SF2 SNES version.

Here's a Guile's theme goes with everything video I made with the arranged theme





This is the best video with the arranged theme that I've seen


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

**** Guile, Bang for life!


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

I always thought the MS-DOS version of Super Street Fighter 2 Turbo had the best soundtrack. One version came with a CD, with higher quality versions of the remixed tracks. I could never get it to work back in the day though.

And I prefer the MIDI version anyway :b Sounds more retro. So this is my favourite version of Guile's theme.  It has some funky beats going on, haha.






Here's the CD audio version.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------

